# Travelling to US - Vacation package on Rogers??



## BCiPhone (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm about to travel to the US, and will need to access emails, receive texts, etc. I know it will be stupid-expensive if I just roam and leave my iPhone on the entire time. Does anyone know if Rogers has a package you can buy for a limited duration of roaming in the US? I'll only be gone a week (this time), and don't travel that often to the US. But I just got my latest Rogers bill, during which time I was just across the border for a few hours, and it cost me $25 in roaming data charges that one evening...(on my previous blackberry).
Thanks!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Buy a cheap unlocked GSM phone, buy a pay as you go SIM card, and use those. I don't think there is an iPhone roaming plan yet. If you're using an iPhone, that $25 invoice will be a happy dream in comparison.


----------



## BCiPhone (Jul 28, 2008)

Really? So all my years using a Blackberry, having monthly bills in the $170 range, and travelling to the US only seeing minor blips, is NOTHING compared to what I'd see with my iPhone?? Is there higher roaming charges on 3G, or is it just the fact that an iPhone has so many more ways to burn through data? I appreciate your comments...


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*wi-fi?*

i don't think rogers has a us specific data plan yet but something will probably be coming... you would hope! i know that att&t did something similar in the states after some first adopters took their iphones to europe and got hit with crazy bills... but in the mean time, why not just turn data roaming off and use wi-fi for your data needs?


----------



## BCiPhone (Jul 28, 2008)

Ya, that's what I'm thinking of doing, obviously now hearing I could bankrupt our company with my next phone bill! But what a pain, having to find wi-fi, and then logging into our server to view and deal with my emails, instead of just receiving them normally...like one of the other posters here, I'm beginning to second guess my migration from Blackberry to iPhone. Loving all the features, but finding the whole push-pull thing annoying versus the rock-hard strength of the Blackberry for business purposes... And I never remember huge bills after being in the US on vacation or business...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Just read that stuff on the iPhone purchase page .. the rates are astronomical.



> Roaming charges apply while using your iPhone outside Canada. U.S. data roaming on iPhone Package is $3/MB. The standard international data roaming rates applies. Visit rogers.com/roaming for our roaming rates and destinations. Data usage is measured in KB rounded to the next full KB.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This is where one traditionally asks: how well-researched was this purchase?




BCiPhone said:


> Ya, that's what I'm thinking of doing, obviously now hearing I could bankrupt our company with my next phone bill! But what a pain, having to find wi-fi, and then logging into our server to view and deal with my emails, instead of just receiving them normally...like one of the other posters here, I'm beginning to second guess my migration from Blackberry to iPhone. Loving all the features, but finding the whole push-pull thing annoying versus the rock-hard strength of the Blackberry for business purposes... And I never remember huge bills after being in the US on vacation or business...


----------



## BCiPhone (Jul 28, 2008)

So excuse my ignorance, but is that $3/MB an add-on to your contract, or is that what they charge you for usage in the US? Just looked at my usage since getting the iPhone, and it's ~60MB. That's in 2 weeks...so if I'm in the US for one week, I guess I should expect ~30MB. $3 per, = $90...then of course there's texts...how are those calculated? Regular texting rate (part of my contract), plus the roaming data cost? Or is there additional roaming costs on texts? Ohhhhhhh....arg.


----------



## BCiPhone (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha...what's research? SPONTANEITY it's called!! I know, I'm voicing 'complaints' for something I CHOSE to do...I accept that. And I do love the iPhone, I'm just dissapointed in it's weaknesses... I guess it was bound to have some!?


----------

